# Milk crate



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ive just been to the local shop and ask if they have any Milk crate i could have or buy......the woman told me its illegel to give me a milk crate and she could be find or we both could :? i never asked for some crack............all i want is a milk crate..........and i think she was rubbing it in when she said "id love to give you one because ive got loads in the back in my way, but i cant" :x ...............on the way home i have to pass the back of the shop and i noticed right up the fence to the top was milk crates.......i might have to go back and ask again at about 1am when its nice and dark :twisted: 
Or is there some other way of getting my hands on one or two?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Magicrik said:


> ....i might have to go back and ask again at about 1am when its nice and dark :twisted:
> Or is there some other way of getting my hands on one or two?


nope, the 1am visit should do it... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Hehehe......

Yak fishing is definately a 'gateway' sport to a life of petty crime.

I'd had not even received my first yak before I stole my first milk crate :twisted:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Dallas said:


> Hehehe......
> 
> Yak fishing is definately a 'gateway' sport to a life of petty crime.
> 
> I'd had not even received my first yak before I stole my first milk crate :twisted:


did I mention that I work for Dairy Farmers? :wink:

Dallas - The crate police are on their way round to your place now!! We know where you live...Busted :shock: :wink:


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I've only borrowed mine... :lol:.....and somehow all identification marks have disappeared and I didn't even know it was a milk crate....


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

fisher said:


> I've only borrowed mine... :lol:


I got mine from Coles loading dock, although, my next one will come from the club up the road, they have loads sitting in the car park.

:wink:

Dan


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Mine just appeared in the front yard out of the blue......... :shock: 
I was even more shocked when I realised the colour of the crate matched the colour of the kayak..........
Unreal how strange things like this can happen in life!!!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Rik

For the diligent hunter, crates are most active after dark and are best found by not flashing a torch around....as they scare easily :lol:

I have 3 colours from nocturnal hunting :wink:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Rik
> 
> For the diligent hunter, crates are most active after dark and are best found by not flashing a torch around....as they scare easily :lol:
> 
> I have 3 colours from nocturnal hunting :wink:


LMAO that a classic.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Rik
> 
> For the diligent hunter, crates are most active after dark and are best found by not flashing a torch around....as they scare easily :lol:
> 
> I have 3 colours from nocturnal hunting :wink:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

My milk crate does not even look like a milk crate....... It tastes a bit like chicken. Nearly burnt my hands with the angle grinder getting the metal handles off it......must have washed up on the beach like that 

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------

